# مثبت : مشروع جامعة الاميرة نورة اكبر مدينة جامعية فى العالم بين يديك



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بمناسبة إفتتاح الملك عبد الله وفقه الله لاضخم مشروع لمدينة جامعية فى العالم أمس 15 مايو 2011
نهديكم مخططات مفيدة جدا للمشروع
عسى الله ان ينفعكم بها و ان تحذو حذوها و تصمموا لنا مشاريع اخرى مثلها و افضل
المخططات مرفقة للاستفادة مع احتفاظ اصحاب الحقوق بحقوقهم
 مرفق ملف تورنت لتحميل المخططات
(و دعواتكم بظهر الغيب لاخى أحمد زانيتى الذى علمنا كيف نعمل ملفات تورنت)​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور على المرفق
جاري التنزيل
مع تقديرنا لمجهودك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 مايو 2011)

شيء جميل
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.وسيم (16 مايو 2011)

رائع رائع رائع ... شكرا يا باش مهندس محمد ... انتا بن لادن ولا سي سي سي ؟


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مايو 2011)

م.وسيم قال:


> رائع رائع رائع ... شكرا يا باش مهندس محمد ... انتا بن لادن ولا سي سي سي ؟


 
و لا بن و لا سى ولا اوجي ولا دا

انا بحب الميكانيكا و بس


----------



## PS_HVAC (17 مايو 2011)

ياااا ريت حد يحكيلنا ع السريع هيك طريقة التحميل من التورنيت 

لاني بصراحة عمريش سقت علية 


جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## Atatri (17 مايو 2011)

PS_HVAC قال:


> ياااا ريت حد يحكيلنا ع السريع هيك طريقة التحميل من التورنيت
> 
> لاني بصراحة عمريش سقت علية
> 
> ...


 
أولا شكراً للأخ Mohammad mech و بالنسبة لتحميل ملفات التورنت نزل البرنامج المرفق و حط فيه ملف التورنت اللي نزله الأخ محمد ميك و بعدين ابدأ التحميل


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 مايو 2011)

دائما رائع م/ محمد 
شكرا على مجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rigoman (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس محمد و جزاك الله كل خير و ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.وسيم (17 مايو 2011)

التورنت بطيئ جدا ... يحتاج الى اسبوعين او ثلاثه للانتها !!!

شكرا اخي محمد


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مايو 2011)

30 جيجا


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## م حازم ع (19 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م حازم ع (19 مايو 2011)

هل مواصفات المشروع موجودة ضمنها أم هذه مخططات فقط؟


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مايو 2011)

فقط


----------



## م/ بشير حطروم (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مايو 2011)

التورنت رفع حتى الان 6 جيجا


----------



## م حازم ع (19 مايو 2011)

يا هندسة
هل ممكن نجد عندك مواصفات فنية للشبكات الخارجية لمشروع محترم يعني فيه
Chilled & hot water 
Fire hydrants
internal fire
sewage
storm drain


----------



## صفدي (20 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mohamed mech (20 مايو 2011)

تم رفع 30 % حتى الان


----------



## عمار حلالي (24 يوليو 2011)

ممكن حد ينزلو في رابط اخر او بي صيغة اخرى ----ولكم جزيل الشكر 
rar


----------



## ايمن شعبان (19 أغسطس 2011)

ده بيرفع اكثر ممن ينزل مش فاهم دي خالص


----------



## amr fathy (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس ده هيطول اوى مشروع 30 gb 
كتير اوى


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

و الى مزيد من التقدم و الرقى و النجاح


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشروع جبار و تستحق الشكر الجزيل عليه

و لكن كم أتمنى لو يكون مرفوع على شكل أجزاء

هل يعقل 30 جيجا!!!

مستحيل ده ينزل

ماذا لو مثلا قمت برفع الملفات المتعلقة بالميكانيكا لوحدها (المهمة طبعا كالرسومات الخ)

و المعمارية لوحدها 

و الكهربائية كذلك و هلمجرا

أما تنزيل 30 جيجا فهو أشبه بالمستحيل ... محتاجة 4 سنوات على ما تنزل!


----------



## ايمن شعبان (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزا الله اخونا خير الجزاء مجرد ما رفع كاملا سأرفعها على حسب أجزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن شعبان (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط توقف


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط عاد الى العمل بفضل الله و لكن ما هي نسبه الرفع الى الأن


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور تسلم ايدك


----------



## ايمن شعبان (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط عاد الى العمل بفضل الله و لكن ما هي نسبه الرفع الى الأن


----------



## mohamed mech (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بعض الاخوة نزل الفولدر كامل من الرابط و لاتوجد اى مشاكل
نسبة الرفع بلغت 
100%

و لكن التنزيل قد يختاج الى 3 اسابيع على الاقل على حسب سرعة النت

عذرا لكن الملف هو اللى كبير 30 جيجا


----------



## engstar88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

فى الحقيقه لازم الشكر على المجهود والواحد مقدر انه صعب اعادة الرفع
ولكن انا فكرت انزل جزء جزء ولقيته برده 29 جيجى
طب الزاى


----------



## كمال عزت (25 سبتمبر 2011)

where i will install smoke fire damper


----------



## ايمن شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الحبار الحمد الله وصل نسبه التحميل 58%


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (26 سبتمبر 2011)

النسبة معايا وصلت 96% بس المشكلة انى بقالى اكتر من اسبوع النسبة مش بتتغير


----------



## ايمن شعبان (27 سبتمبر 2011)

احذفه الملف من برنامج التورينت واعاده تحميله على نفس مكان التحميل اي عمل refresh


----------



## ايمن شعبان (3 أكتوبر 2011)

هو فعلا وصل الى 96.3 % ثم بدا فى عمل upload وتوقف download


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*م محمد المحترم تحية طيبة وبعد 
قمت بتحميل الملف التورينت ولكنه وقف عند 97.1% ولا يتم التحميل منذ اربع ايام *


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *م محمد المحترم تحية طيبة وبعد *
> *قمت بتحميل الملف التورينت ولكنه وقف عند 97.1% ولا يتم التحميل منذ اربع ايام *


 
للاسف لست خبير فى هذا الموضوع

و لكن التوررنت دائما يتوقف ثم يعود للعمل

المشكلة ان الملف كبير جدا 30 جيجا تقريبا و لا يمكن رفعة بغير التورنت

اصبر و أمرك لله

لو فى الرياض راسلنى على الخاص


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور على الاستجابة السريعة وللاسف انا مش فى الرياض حتى اتواصل معك ويشرفنى ذلك فأنت نعم الصديق *


----------



## ايمن شعبان (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمنى لو تحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## nofal (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس mohamed mech على مجهود الواضح 
بس ممكن الناس اللى حملت الملفات ترفعه على النت جزء جزء 
ونحمله عن طريف برنامج التحميل ( Internet Download Manager ) 
ده هيكون اسرع من التورنت بكتيييييييييييييييييييير 

كل الشكر والتقدير لاعضاء ومشرفين ملتقى التمييز والابداع​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*حل المشكله*

بعد التحية والتقدير للمهندس mohamed mech على المجهود 
الرائع 

وشكر خاص للمهندس 3atooora على برنامج تحميل التورنت utorrent 
وعلشان خاطر المهندس محمد احمد شريف وكل الاعضاء 
انا حلت مشكلة المساحة الكبيرة عن طريق تحميل الملفات ملف ملف 
واليك شرح بالصور على البرنامج خطوه خطوه 
وبكده هنضمن انى احنا نقدر نحمل الملفات كلها بس بهذه الطريقة 
ونضمن انى لو التحميل وقف او حدث شى فالنت تبقى العملية بسيطة 

واليكم الشرح


































وبكده يكون الشرح انتهى واتمنى ان تطبيق هذه الطريقة فى التحميل
​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرح فى المرفقات*

شرح الطريقة موجود فى المرفقات لمن لم تظهر عندهم الصور​


----------



## engtekno (11 أغسطس 2012)

انا مش شايف اى لينك اعذرونى من وين احمل الملفات


----------



## ELSAID THABET (12 أغسطس 2012)

لقد حذفت الروابط ياهندسه ياريت اعادة الرفع وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2012)

أين الملفات يا أخوة ولكم الشكر جميعا


----------



## محمد امين بدر (12 أغسطس 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيير


----------



## eyadinuae (24 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fantomas (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجازيكم كل خييييييييييييييييير


----------



## drmady (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Naelkh (19 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## aati badri (20 يناير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> (و دعواتكم بظهر الغيب لاخى أحمد زانيتى الذى علمنا كيف نعمل ملفات تورنت)​



فين ومتى الكلام دا
وجزاك وجزاء الله خيرا


----------



## م. سنان (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً أجمعين


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## aati badri (20 فبراير 2013)

لابد من اعادة الرفع ولو طال السهر


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## vico (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## مسلم تونسي (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## amjadt (6 فبراير 2014)

نفع الله بك


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوأحــمــد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hazem-86 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 فبراير 2014)

جاري التحميل وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## boughandora (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا باش مهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 فبراير 2014)

التحميل بطئ جداً لو حد عنده الملفات مجزئة ممكن يرفعها لو تكرمتم


----------



## aati badri (10 فبراير 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> (و دعواتكم بظهر الغيب لاخى أحمد زانيتى الذى علمنا كيف نعمل ملفات تورنت)​


له ولك دعواتنا 
ولكن متى علمنا الاسمو ايه دا؟
وانا كنت فين ؟


----------



## ME2011 (16 فبراير 2014)

أرجو من الأعضاء الذين قاموا بتحميل المشروع أن يرفعوه على الـ 4shared مثلا وعلى عدة حسابات بما أنه ذو حجم كبير

لأن التحميل من Torrent بطيء جدا والمشروع مهم كذلك.
​


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2014)

أرجو من الأعضاء الذين قاموا بتحميل المشروع أن يرفعوه على الـ 2shared مثلا وعلى عدة حسابات بما أنه ذو حجم كبير

لأن التحميل من Torrent بطيء جدا والمشروع مهم كذلك.
​​


----------



## المهندس السليمي (16 فبراير 2014)

انا في منطقة الرياض 
كيف اقدر احصل على نسخة من الملفات 
لان التورنت بطئ جداً والملفت مهمة جداً

هذا ايميلي الي حمله بالرياض انا ممكن اروح عنده واحمله في هارديسك
[email protected]


----------



## مصطفى قدرة (19 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد لو فى طريقه الحصول على المشروع الرابط بطىء 
هذا ايميلى لو احد حمله ممكن اذهب اليه 
[email protected]
محتاج المشروع ضرورى جدا لو تكرمتم


----------

